# P0340 Code



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

Any little quirks that I need to know about before I change out this distributor? It's an 98 Altima, it started stalling the first code was front oxy sensor, changed that, also gave it a complete tune up,tryed blowing out cam position sensor to see if that helpped, no such luck, all sensor voltage tests showed problem in the dist. So it's down to changing out the dist. any tricks besides the usual, ,marking,rotating to tdc,?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope nothing at all. just try and set the distributor in the same position that the old one came out. that way timing will still be close. then adjust the timing and youre set. the distributors on our cars have a slotted key where they meet the cam. it can only go in one way. rotate the rotor where you need to to match the key up.


----------



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

*no codes now*

Thanks, changing the dist was no problem and it helped some of the problems, yes i did say some  but then it started doing the same thing again stalling out when I come to a stop, so i changed the fuel pump and the filter again, now it stalls out even when I'm in park, but only part of the time short of dumping it in the river( yes it has crossed my mind)any other things I should look at? There are no codes... I am sure glad that there are forums like this for all of us that are geared for the pre 74 cars,, oh yes those were the days..........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the condition of the two wires on your mass air flow sensor. then check and clean the connector on the mass air flow sensor. two of the biggest problems with an altima are the mass air flow sensors and the distributors. are there any other symptoms during higher rpms that you havent mentioned yet?


----------



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

*River bound altima*

Yes, at higher speeds it is "jittery", last night it was almost "jerking", What about the knock sensor? I ran a pressure test on the regulator it was fine, anyway I understand that they don't give too many problems. Any other suggestions? Tranny switch?


----------



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

ok one thing that happened tonight, I got a po325 knock sensor code,my scan tool also listed a knock sensor circuit malfunction, and the 1 sensor? Does this mean the same thing or am I looking at 2 different problems, it's hard enough getting to the darn thing much less having to go in there twice, any suggestions? Contrary to popular opinion I really do like this ride, when it runs, it's soooo fun to drive


----------



## severaltries (Jan 3, 2009)

ok I just went trought this. I would be crusing 72 miles to work and the car started to jerk. Long story short after being towed home 85 miles i've changed the knock sensor and crankshaft sensor. went to start car and it wouldnt. hook code machine up and got a po340 what is that any help please. Read and called auto zone and this car 2002 and under do not have cam shaft sensor. even the book says it. so i dont know if the distubartor would help to change. 2002 and up have the camshaft sensor accourding to the book. The code reads po340 camshaft malfunction bank 1. any help thanks.


----------

